# Hoegger Milker



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a like new Hoegger milker bought in May 2014 and only used for one season. It is located in SW Ohio and will ship if buyer covers shipping costs. Nothing wrong with it, it is set up for goats but can be converted to cows with a new pail. Asking $1600 open to offers.


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Bump Someone needs this!


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Price dropped to $1500.


----------

